# Soapbox car (drawings and details) Blog



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*Soapbox car (drawings and details) Blog*

*Soapbox car*
Drawings and details after request from wouldi

I had a few questions to my Soapbox car post, and today a mail, so I will put the detail pictures, and my drawings here.
If this is not enough, please ask questions.


Plan drawing, from my little sketchbook.


Side view, from my little sketchbook.


And here the car, just before first test drive…


The seat.


Seat from the side.


From the back.
I made the push bar able to turn, so it could come in a normal door, for our basement…
(Little but important detail.).


Under.
Notice the seat are secured with steel because of the heavy load from the pusch.
Also the sidebars on the seat are there for this function (to not brake the seat back).


Under again.


Simple wheel fastening.


Front wheels.
Between the car and the front borad are a bog washer to make a better turn, and to avoid tear.
Notice the foof rest, it's made movable with a wing nut, so it fits all sizes of legs, even mine.


Front wheels under.
The rusty bar, is a old brake from the baby carriage that I let on, so it can be put for parking.


Closeup of front wheels attachment.


The same….


I took a tour downhill, and found out it could go quite fast - the kids was laughing, and my shoe on fire…
So I added this simple brake, notice the spring that holds it up.


And here we go again….

Press here to se my pedalpowered version soapbox car Femø.

Hope it can be to some inspiration,

*Best of thoughts,*
MaFe2010


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Soapbox car (drawings and details) Blog*
> 
> *Soapbox car*
> Drawings and details after request from wouldi
> ...


When I was a boy, I built a few carts similar to this and then much later my youngest son and I built a competition cart for the Cub Scouts and won the race. What a great day! Seems like there was something very exciting about getting wheels under our bodies and us controling the direction it was going!


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Soapbox car (drawings and details) Blog*
> 
> *Soapbox car*
> Drawings and details after request from wouldi
> ...


when I was a kid I always DREAMED of having on of those…. this sure does bring me back down memory lane 

really cool Mafe! thanks for the post.


----------



## BillyJ (Aug 18, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Soapbox car (drawings and details) Blog*
> 
> *Soapbox car*
> Drawings and details after request from wouldi
> ...


So cool. It looks like it is a smile machine.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Soapbox car (drawings and details) Blog*
> 
> *Soapbox car*
> Drawings and details after request from wouldi
> ...


Absolutely brilliant. I love these things. I particularly like the sturdiness of the construction (better built than most cars on the road) including the brakes.


----------



## Bluebear (Jun 21, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Soapbox car (drawings and details) Blog*
> 
> *Soapbox car*
> Drawings and details after request from wouldi
> ...


mads - love your sketches!!! wish i could do that… would save me the hassle of google sketchup which i'm trying to get into… i notice you dont have measurements, is it mostly done by eye?

love the detail of the pushbar!... too many people would have overseen that and then (in the words of homer simpson… DOH!!!! it is a simple wheel fastening yes, but there's less to break down with simple things  jesus you've gone all out on this box car!!! adjustable leg rests!!! i love it!  and of course any inventor has to test out his own equipment first. glad you added the brake 

beautiful piece mads, i might have to copy this some day!


----------



## DanLyke (Feb 8, 2007)

mafe said:


> *Soapbox car (drawings and details) Blog*
> 
> *Soapbox car*
> Drawings and details after request from wouldi
> ...


This brings back great memories of building such a beast out of an old baby carriage.

For some reason, probably related to what wood we could scrounge from where, we had quite an overhang in the back. One day my friend and I decided to add a brake that could be operated by the guy in the back. Unfortunately, the lever caused the guy in the back to move back just enough that the center of gravity made it so that the front wheels bounced and we lost steering.

We discovered that the water in the swamp at the bottom of the hill wasn't as bad as we thought.


----------



## woodspark (May 8, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Soapbox car (drawings and details) Blog*
> 
> *Soapbox car*
> Drawings and details after request from wouldi
> ...


Mads, my rhykenology, greasebox, LJ, cyberspace friend, your sketches are works of art! Love it!


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Soapbox car (drawings and details) Blog*
> 
> *Soapbox car*
> Drawings and details after request from wouldi
> ...


Perhaps I shouldn't make a grease box. I'm not a rhykenologist. I haven't touched a plane in months.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Soapbox car (drawings and details) Blog*
> 
> *Soapbox car*
> Drawings and details after request from wouldi
> ...


Mads, this is proper wood engineering.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Soapbox car (drawings and details) Blog*
> 
> *Soapbox car*
> Drawings and details after request from wouldi
> ...


Hey all,
Dr. Ken: I can imagine a soapbox car made from you, was a real masterpiece, I would have loved to make on with you.
PurpLev and Billy: Yes it brings smiles and memories, and I admit that I have loved to build these in my 'adult' life also (deep inside, I'm still a child).
Martyn: Yes this one are really a 'perfect' construction, I tryed to make it as simple as possible, and then focus on the forces and not the design, in this way I could see after, that a weelworking construction, also bring us a image of well made design. As a architect I allways have been thinking this way also, and has never been running for 'fachion' architecture, but have a strong belive, that a well constructed, weel proportioned, and build with good materials house, will allmost by it self become beautiful. (Yes ans a little control from a archiect).
Flemming: I have only one advice: 'sit down and draw', I used to teach drawing and painting, and this was my advise to my students. Talent are perhaps 5%, luck 5%, the weather 5%, the rest are just to put a big number of hours into what you do. Then when you can draw, it's only the few, that have what it takes to become a artist, to be able to find a language in the drawing, the rest of us, we can at the most become good at drawing… But I know your level of energy, so I'm sure you will suceed if you set up for this.
Dan Lyke: I laugh, that was a wonderful story thank you.
DIV: I am very happy for this compliment thank you, so perhaps I was too fast with Flemming…
Martyn: Yes make us a greasebox, I would love to see this. I'm sure we will all say wauuuu.
Best thoughts to all of you,
Mads


----------



## Skiedra (Feb 16, 2012)

mafe said:


> *Soapbox car (drawings and details) Blog*
> 
> *Soapbox car*
> Drawings and details after request from wouldi
> ...


Awesome build!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Soapbox car (drawings and details) Blog*
> 
> *Soapbox car*
> Drawings and details after request from wouldi
> ...


;-)


----------

